# Are Lamb Steaks always chewy?



## goldensnypa (Jun 24, 2015)

I've just come back from a restaurant where I ordered a Lamb Steak, medium-rare, as my main course. However, it was very chewy and elastic. Even the steak knife needed some extra force to cut the meat. After I complaint to my waiter, the owner of the restaurant approached me and told me that Lamb Steaks are always chewy, regardless of how they are cooked. Especially that this steak comes directly from the leg. I just couldn't process the fact that there are people out there that can eat this kind of steak and enjoy it, I mean seriously, my jaws began to hurt. So here I am, asking this question. Is it true what he said? Are Lamb Steaks always chewy? Or is there a correct way to cook them nice and tender?

Thanks.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

goldensnypa said:


> Lamb Steaks are always chewy, regardless of how they are cooked.


No, lamb steaks should not be chewy, ever. I often cook steaks from the leg of lamb or even the shoulder. They're not chewy and certainly not elastic. Your description makes me think they were frozen and perhaps not properly thawed.

The correct way to cook them nice and tender is to start with a fresh piece of meat, room temp, and grill or saute at high heat for a short time, keeping the meat pink in the middle.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I suspect that the what they meant to tell you was "The cheap, pre cut, vac sealed portioned lamb steaks are always tough."

What is really unfortunate here is the kitchen, knowing that this product was going to be tough, didn't do the right thing and present it pre sliced (nice and thin) out of the kitchen.


----------



## goldensnypa (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for the detailed and helpful replies!


----------

